# early but checklist time!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

okay, I know its early but lets start the checklist and after this thread runs dry I'll take all the items and put them on one page and post it up before the hunt or somethin,,, I always forget somethin and a checklist helps...everyone add an item.


LICENSE and H.I.P# and DUCK STAMP


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Patch the waders


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Plug your leakin decs.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Clean, repair, and lube guns.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get the decoys ready.Do some work on the duck boat and load up the decoys and by the stamps,shells and maybe some waders.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

pack those trailer bearings!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine would look something like this for a normal day in the field:

Waterfowl Check List:

License
Hip #
Duck stamp

Waders

Coat

Hat

Dog

Decoys

Gun

Blind Bag
Shells
Flashlight
Water
Food
Hand Warmers
Decoy Gloves
Calls
Waterfowl Guide Book

Camera
Both Lenses
Extra Battery
Extra Memory Card

As far as prep for the season:

Check Decoys
Touch up Paint
Check weights and lines

Pattern Shotgun

Twiddle my thumbs.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bug spray!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> My normal day in the field would look something like this :
> 
> ...Twiddle my thumbs.


aw cmon Joel dont be so hard on yourself...

you'll get that LM figured out sooner or later!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> aw cmon Joel dont be so hard on yourself...
> 
> you'll get that LM figured out sooner or later!


I don't know John. Those goose calls are a buggar. Besides that, if you have shot one goose you've shot 'em all...at least that is what I have been brain washed to believe by my good friend Kev.

Ducks are good and geese are dumb. :lol:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Patch the waders


Headed to Cabela's next month for a new pair, OHH YEAH!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is my list:

Finish rigging decoys
Install hydroturf on the boat
Install blind on the boat
Install K&N air filter on the boat
Pickup breathable waders
Apply for Swan
Work on calling skills (or lack there of) :? 
Take dog out on the boat for the first time
Keep on training the pup

How many weekends are left? -Ov- 

In the mean time:
Hunt Cranes in Idaho
Youth waterfowl hunt with Nephew
Take family to Disneyland (the week before the hunt opens)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rig dekes, HIP#, stamp and license, count dekes and figure out how many silos I can cut out of my buddy Matt's "Harris for City Council" signs, spray said silo's black, figure out whether or not I can patch an ice sled or if I need to just buy a new longer one, pick up some shells, wish like hell it was duck season, try and kill an elk, if said elk is killed, rearrange freezer to make room for duck and grouse meat, clean gun that hasn't been cleaned in a while, look at gun and clean some more to try and get the ever returning rust out, get pissed because gun won't look clean enough (my fault for not cleaning it sooner) and have a beer, go inside to try and figure out what else I missed off of UWN duck hunt checklist.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> Headed to Cabela's next month for a new pair, OHH YEAH!!


Will, if you can come on down on the 22nd or 23rd of August. Cabela's will be having there Fall Great Outdoors Days. I'll be at the event for Dakota Decoys!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Rig dekes, HIP#, stamp and license, count dekes and figure out how many silos I can cut out of my buddy Matt's "Harris for City Council" signs, spray said silo's black, *figure out whether or not I can patch an ice sled *or if I need to just buy a new longer one, pick up some shells, wish like hell it was duck season, try and kill an elk, if said elk is killed, rearrange freezer to make room for duck and grouse meat, clean gun that hasn't been cleaned in a while, look at gun and clean some more to try and get the ever returning rust out, get **** because gun won't look clean enough (my fault for not cleaning it sooner) and have a beer, go inside to try and figure out what else I missed off of UWN duck hunt checklist.


if the sled in question is a black plastic "jet sled" type, some repair can be made by heating the crack with a soldering iorn, thusly welding it, but do this from both sides. this is a very temporary repair and will only last a time or two as the heat makes the weld very brittle.

IMO, save your time on the repair and buy new.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> IMO, save your time on the repair and buy new.


Thats kinda what I'm thinking.. the sand just finally ate through the bottom I guess. Looked over and the poor dog was sitting in a half inch of freezing salt water. :? So, he got my sled and I sat in the holy one... waders kept me kinda dry. I like the looks of those big long sleds they had at Sportsmans last year.... for 60 bucks or so, can't really beat it and with it longer, I'm hoping it would be a little easier to spread out the weight of dekes, shells and all the other crap I seem to justify taking hunting with me.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Let's see . . . .
1. By duck stamp
2. Get HIP #
3. Put Blind back on the boat
4. Buy more shells
That's it for the early season. Then there's a whole other long list specifc for the swan hunt (hope I draw) and for after ice up later.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

JD_ said:


> Let's see . . . .
> 1. By duck stamp
> 2. Get HIP #
> 3. Put Blind back on the boat
> ...


Oh, and then there's that nasty little job of cleaning up the decoys . . . almost forgot about that one.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> ....of dekes, shells and all the other crap I seem to justify taking hunting with me.


aka, tools of the trade...and if youre not careful, before too long youre gonna need a storage shed...and or your whole garage! _(O)_ :lol:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't tell y'all how many times I have had bad dreams about opening day being without some key piece of gear (gun, license, shells, waders, etc.) I'm starting to get stuff together. Before the season starts I tell myself that I gotta get more decoys; after the season is over I mumble that I just plain have too many decoys. 
I have 2 cases of steel ammo, guns, waders, calls, plenty of dekes (though I could use a few more), coats, gloves, etc. Still need to get my duck stamp, HIP#, and my opening day plan together. 

47 days. I need to get rid of 47 days. Work will help pass most of those, thank goodness.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thought I'd bump this for some people,,,anything we are leaving out??


----------

